# Just some updates :waves:



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi all! Just thought I'd share some pics of our babies. It's been a minute since I've been on. This summer has been so busy for us, I hate busy, but it is what it is. Looking forward to fall and winter where we slow down a bit! We're almost done with getting our new pasture(s) fenced. I'm excited to move sheep and goats to the new pasture, it's all untouched forest browse, they're going to love it. Then we will work on the current pens getting them cleaned up and all the logs mulched. 

We've got 3 girls confirmed bred and due the first week of December. 3 others were bred and were losing them at the time of blood draws. One had gotten sick and I expected that, but the other two I don't know what happened. Well, one came into heat a couple weeks ago then everyone else decided they'd all come into heat at the same time. Our 2 lovely bucks decided to start jumping fences (first time for everything huh) and now we have 6 girls due end of Feb and we're going to have to do some DNA testing. Yay. LOL. 

We lost a sweet buckling due to enterotoxemia. Again, first time for everything...and...it's 2020. Ugh. But this week we were contacted to bring back a kid (but not a kid anymore) we sold last year...I had almost kept him but ended up selling. Now they are giving him back to us and I'm very excited about him since we loved his sire and his dam is our best udder. So I guess it all works out.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

The girls out grazing <3


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ladybug









Calla








Juniper









Lulu


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. 

The goats look good. 

Juniper is beautiful.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Your herd looks beautiful! And congrats on the big fencing & new pasture project. 

Can't wait to see photos of the prodigy buckling to return home!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So sorry for the loss. Happy about the prodigal. Good luck for the kidding season


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice herd! Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey girl..good to hear from you. Love the girls.
All looking GREAT! Sounds like a long hot job..but the goats will love you for it!
Sorry about.losing the buck..but good to have the Prodigal son return!
Can't wait to see the babies...
They are going to be soooooo cute!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey girl..good to hear from you. Love the girls.
> All looking GREAT! Sounds like a long hot job..but the goats will love you for it!
> Sorry about.losing the buck..but good to have the Prodigal son return!
> Can't wait to see the babies...
> They are going to be soooooo cute!


I don't enjoy fencing lol. But I look out there and see free food hahaha. I am so ready for babies again! Have you started breeding yet?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This is Jacob. He's like a carbon copy of his sire, but smaller and red vs blue lol. Thankfully he only lives just over an hour away currently. He's an F1 mini.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes..I started my does breeding in August and September. I'm going to put Stella in next week. So.ill be.posting my girls soon
This year I am useing 2 untried bucks. So this.may or may not be a good season. Just have to wait and see. Lol lol it's a Goat roulette year...lol


----------

